# SMDC Displayed Their Merit List!



## faizan (Oct 31, 2012)

First : 84.4
Last : 80.36
Feeling sad my name is not in there..!!
But finger crossed..!!


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

whats your aggregate? well mine also dint come... what the heck these 84% holdersare doing here? why dont they go for gov? ruining seats


----------



## faizan (Oct 31, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> whats your aggregate? well mine also dint come... what the heck these 84% holdersare doing here? why dont they go for gov? ruining seats


Approx 79.5
What is your's..??


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

72%


----------



## faizan (Oct 31, 2012)

*What Is Going on..!!*

almost 20 students in smdc list are above 82.5..!! one question to them "guys what are you doing here..??" plz run away


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

guys i've my aggregate as 74.52% n i'vent recieved any call as of yet 
im so much disappointed.n nw this smdc list is freaking me out  i dont if i'll get into mbbs this year or not


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

My name is not in the list
and i am feeling i dont have chances o get in to smdc too


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

not many people showed up for the interviews so i think everyone who applied has a chance anyways i called smdc today they said second merit list will be displayed on the 6th


----------



## zain khalid (Nov 1, 2012)

*SMDC*

any 1 knw are their merit lists ,ll b displayed on their website????????????


----------

